# Trump lite (aka O'Leary)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

seeing as how we all love all the trump threads, thought i'd throw this one in before someone else did.
and remember: "Don't be wary (weary?), vote for O'Leary!"
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/oleary-conservative-leadership-race-1.3940596


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Should be a fun romp.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Kevin O'Leary sez:
"


> What an opportunity we have in this country. Limitless bounty," he said. "Such opportunity to turn it around. I'm so excited. It's time.
> 
> "The potential of this country is absolutely immense. It's just *really mismanaged*," he said.


I don't see him as a serious candidate, but certainly he can give it a run for what's it worth.
While he seemed to have "some success" with his OLeary Funds investment portfolio while the good times lasted, trying to turn a big ship like Ontario around from a national conservative prospective, after it has been severely screwed up financially by the Liberals over several years will take a miracle..... and a lot of pain for everyone. 

Ontario is fast becoming a welfare state, a drain on the overall economy. Alberta isn't too far behind now that oil prices are half of what they used to be. 

With his outspoken persona and caustic remarks on Dragon's Den/Shark Tank, and the former Lang/O'Leary Exchange on the CBC, he may have trouble dealing with the other politicians out there, who don't necessarily see eye to eye with his way of doing business or running the country if he actually got that far. 

Can Kevin orchestrate a "new deal" as a future PM? Maybe or maybe not..if he can't manage his own fund successfully how can he run a country as complex and diversified as Canada with 10 provinces and 3 territories each wanting something different from the Feds?

But first, he has to have a better command of the French language, and he doesn't have much time (about 2 years), before the next election campaigns start again...but then that's a moot point anyway,
his first hurdle in the Conservative leadership race with many candidates throwing their hats in, is to attend the next set of debates to deliver a good message to the members of the Conservative party why he should be chosen as the next leader of the Conservatives...that will take some doing. 

In the meantime..it's business as usual..or maybe not?
read on..



> In short, O’Leary had sold Mattel a turkey.
> 
> One investors' lawsuit says O’Leary cashed in his Mattel shares just before the losses were announced when the stock was at its peak, pocketing almost $6-million.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

On the 10:00 CBC news they just announced he'll be running.

Edit: Sorry. Didn't open the original link.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

He will appeal to a lot of the same kind of people angry with the direction of this country, i.e. too much political correctness. letting small vocal minorities derailing what is in the country's best interest, likely deficit financing through 2050, etc. But the alt right is not the solution either. We need to retain compassion for all social groups while ensuring there is accountability for their actions.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

His MFs were a disaster (for investors). 

His idea of selling Senate seats sounds suitably insane.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My take is the 'good thing' about O'Leary being in the race is that it will shake up the sheets. The Cons leadership race as it currently stands is a dud and needs some energization. Now should the dog (O'Leary) catch the car....well, where have we seen that before?


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

What a coward to join the race a day after the French debate.

Many candidates did an effort to "debate" in French (read prepared answers the best they could).

He pretends his lack of French is not an issue, but it's an issue and he admitted it himself by his actions.

Coming from Montreal, he has no excuse.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

meh, that's a character attack.

It had nothing to do with cowadice. 

It was a planned entry.

He's learning french atm; good for him!
____

I personally hope that he can do something to stir things up.

He's not a frontal-lobe deficient rascist mysogynist like that other clown down south; I think beneath the show-biz exterior he's not a bad fit for the righties here in Canada, and I don't mean the social righties.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Its amazing that anyone cares more what official language our leader speaks than issues affecting our lives. American presidents get by just fine without command of Spanish and no one is offended.
I think Canada could use a reboot.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I totally agree he will be a good injection into the leadership race. Folks should listen to the interview he had with Suhana on CBC this morning. http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/oleary-conservative-leadership-race-1.3940596

O'Leary makes a lot of sense (certain exaggerations/hyperbole excepted). It will have resonance given the self-destruction the Liberals have been doing to themselves the last 6 months in particular.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Eder said:


> Its amazing that anyone cares more what official language our leader speaks than issues affecting our lives. American presidents get by just fine without command of Spanish and no one is offended.
> I think Canada could use a reboot.


MPs and Senators use headphones and translators. The SCC uses headphones and translators. 

I don't see why they can't use headphones and translators during a debate.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

On the curious side........how long would it take to learn to speak French fluently if you practiced a couple of hours every day ?


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

That would depend on his neuroplasticity.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sure Stephane Dion got by pretty good ..... and he couldn't speak english...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's hope we don't confuse "celebrity" for competence.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> sure Stephane Dion got by pretty good ..... and he couldn't speak english...


That's not entirely fair; Stefphane Dion's annihilation was partly due to the failure of the media to stand up to accepted standards.

1. The question he was asked to respond to was formulated so badly that it was impossible to answer.

2. His response in anger to the dolt asking the question was not supposed to be aired according to then media standards.

3. The Green Shift plan that they had was an absolutely excellent plan, but they totally, completely, failed to do a proper media unfolding of it, (possibly due to lack of funds), all I found on it was a little flyer, and I had to try in order to find it.
___

Also, in hindsight, the charisma factor absolutely had a play, but man, look at Chretien, charisma up the yingyang; the scrapper, but would we have known that if he had failed? Probably not.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think it would be fair to disqualify O'Leary only because of his language skills when there are so many other valid reasons to. I thought we were supposed to be accepting of everyone regardless of gender identity, race, culture, religion, whatever, but it's O.K. to discriminate because of language? Hypocrites! 

I don't know if his campaign is serious, or just a big publicity stunt. Being good at business, or in his case devious, does not necessarily qualify someone as a government leader. Ask the former Ottawa mayor Larry O'Brien about that. His solution to homeless youth congregating under a bridge was to build a tourist kiosk there. Maybe it was a good business decision, but it didn't go over too well politically.

We'll soon see how a reality TV celebrity host does in a position of political power. Who knows, it might work out really well, and we'll want O'Leary to run our country. Even imagine him as the opposition leader; he'd probably make Justin cry. That would be reason enough to make him the Conservative leader.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> My take is the 'good thing' about O'Leary being in the race is that it will shake up the sheets. The Cons leadership race as it currently stands is a dud and needs some energization.
> 
> Now should the dog (O'Leary) catch the car....well, where have we seen that before?


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:applause:

There is an old saying..can a leopard change his spots? O'Leary is far too opinionated on everything, to be able to get along with the run of the mill average MPs. 

If by some (remote) chance he does make it as PC leader, there will be lots of interesting disagreements at Question Period against Trudeau, I'm sure, on gov't policies. 

Perhaps even lots of popcorn eating too, as the viewing nation will have ringside seats in front of their big screens, now that Ringling Bros/Barnum & Bailey are shutting down for good, and nobody can accuse Putin of rigging the selection of O'Leary as PC leader..if it even happens. 

Unlike "Joe "Who" Clark, he will not go down without a fight first.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Userkare said:


> I don't think it would be fair to disqualify O'Leary only because of his language skills when there are so many other valid reasons to. I thought we were supposed to be accepting of everyone regardless of gender identity, race, culture, religion, whatever, but it's O.K. to discriminate because of language? Hypocrites!


Oh c'mon! Every front row politician who is trying to become PM someday, needs a good command of French. How many seats are
there in Quebec where he could be lost in the next election if he's in the running and can't speak French fluently?



> I don't know if his campaign is serious, or just a big publicity stunt. Being good at business, or in his case devious, does not necessarily qualify someone as a government leader. Ask the former *Ottawa mayor Larry O'Brien* about that. His solution to homeless youth congregating under a bridge was to build a tourist kiosk there. Maybe it was a good business decision, but it didn't go over too well politically.


Larry "who"? 



> We'll soon see how a reality TV celebrity host does in a position of political power. Who knows, it might work out really well, and w*e'll want O'Leary to run our country.* Even imagine him as the opposition leader; he'd probably make Justin cry. That would be reason enough to make him the Conservative leader.


Yup, Tom Mulcair doesn't have anything over Kevin...(" I'll squash you like a bug that you are") O'Leary.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> On the curious side........how long would it take to learn to speak French fluently if you practiced a couple of hours every day ?


 years probably. you need to be with people that speak it everyday all the time. Kevin should get a job on french language CBC
dragon's den..that would accelerate the learning curve.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Quebec will give him a passing grade if he learns enough French to struggle by. Doesn't have to be overly fluent. But I agree with others, he has to speak some French to win more than a few seats in QC.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Look up the history with O'Leary when he was managing TLC (a company) that was acquired by Mattel. The result? O'Leary's company was a chronic money loser and brought parent company Mattel to its knees. You think he's good at business? He *sucks* at business.

Shareholders sued O'Leary, accusing him of insider trading and misrepresenting the financial state of his company. The lawsuit settled for $122 million, one of the largest settlements of its time.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...just-plays-one-on-tv/article4564334/?page=all

I do not trust him as a business man and would not trust him as a politician.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Look up the history with O'Leary when he was managing TLC (a company) that was acquired by Mattel. The result? O'Leary's company was a chronic money loser and brought parent company Mattel to its knees. You think he's good at business? He *sucks* at business.
> 
> Shareholders sued O'Leary, accusing him of insider trading and misrepresenting the financial state of his company. The lawsuit settled for $122 million, one of the largest settlements of its time.
> 
> ...


hey james...so, which politicians DO you trust??? can one even use the two words in the same sentence? LOL !


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Why can't we just have ONE official language - English? would make life a loT more simple - no?
(oops...am I ALLOWED to even SAY that?)


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Canadians are too politically correct. The US gets by just fine with an excess of 10% of the population already speaking Spanish, increasing every year, and some states like Texas, NM and CA likely closing in on, or passing the 50% mark.... with no need for official Spanish designation. It happens despite itself.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> Quebec will give him a passing grade if he learns enough French to struggle by. Doesn't have to be overly fluent.


Exactly. My reaction is more related to his attitude.

I don't mind "bad" French, as long there is an effort.

Stephen Harper did it... he improved his French over time.
Stephane Dion probably tried to improve his English too!

All other Conservative candidates did the debate in French, why not him? Is he special ? What will he do in 2019 elections debates ?

Edit: he now says he will learn before 2019, but initially he denied he needed to learn French at all...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

He doesn't have to learn French. People can decide for themselves if it matters to them when they vote.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

How does Kevin O'Leary feel about refugees ?

View attachment 13602


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

james4beach said:


> You think he's good at business? He *sucks* at business.


 He sucked at business but has 300 large. He could suck at politics but still help Canada by shaking up the swamp. 
The theme is we all suck in other peoples eyes but I respect he would want to take a bad job like PM when he could not give a damn and play on Shark Tank forever.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

sags said:


> He doesn't have to learn French. People can decide for themselves if it matters to them when they vote.


Agreed
No obligation.
Nobody is forced to learn any language.

It's not a job "requirement", it's like employers that put "optional" skills wanted for the job.

You can try to apply without one of them, you might end up with the job depending who else applied.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eder said:


> He sucked at business but has 300 large. He could suck at politics but still help Canada by shaking up the swamp.


What swamp? Do you think that the Canadian government doesn't work well? We're the envy of the world, one of the safest and most prosperous countries in the western world, and one of the most politically and socially stable. Especially with the direction the US and Europe is going, Canada stands out as a real winner.

With the exception of the horrible treatment of natives, Canada's society and government works very well.

What exactly is the problem that you think needs addressing? You're watching too much American TV.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont watch tv...so your assumption of me is incorrect and condescending.

I'm glad you are happy with the direction Canada is going, but its not the Canada I want. I look forward to exercising my right to change that direction in 3 more years.

O'Leary may help with that cause.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

carverman said:


> Oh c'mon! Every front row politician who is trying to become PM someday, needs a good command of French. How many seats are
> there in Quebec where he could be lost in the next election if he's in the running and can't speak French fluently?


But that's just an incorrect assumption that someone who isn't "something" cannot possibly do good things for that "something". What if those seats in Quebec ( that are likely sat upon by fully bi-lingual butts ) are convinced that he will do good things in the interests of Quebec? Should they refuse to support him simply because he cannot fluently speak one of the two languages that they do? How petty! It's like women's issues. Sure, men have made some bad decisions in the past relating to women's rights, but it doesn't mean that only a woman, and no man, can possibly promote women's issues. 



> Larry "who"?


LOL, yeah, him!




> Yup, Tom Mulcair doesn't have anything over Kevin...(" I'll squash you like a bug that you are") O'Leary.


Tom who?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

O'leary can look to Trudeau to soften some of his french woes after Trudeau answered in french to english questions in town hall last night.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/justin-trudeau-sherbrooke-french-quebec-town-hall-1.3940629


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

It's not always the case, but I tend to lean and vote conservative. However, this guy isn't getting my vote.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Eder said:


> Its amazing that anyone cares more what official language our leader speaks than issues affecting our lives. American presidents get by just fine without command of Spanish and no one is offended.
> I think Canada could use a reboot.


You'd be fine with a francophone-only PM?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

cashinstinct said:


> Exactly. My reaction is more related to his attitude.
> 
> I don't mind "bad" French, as long there is an effort.
> 
> ...


Dion had a heavy accent, but he spoke English better than many anglos.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> Dion had a heavy accent, but he spoke English better than many anglos.


No that wasn't English. With his recent turfing, here's hoping we've seen the last of the back of his head.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Shareholders sued O'Leary, accusing him of insider trading and misrepresenting the financial state of his company. The lawsuit settled for $122 million, one of the largest settlements of its time.


He tends to show his superficial narcistic side, and is only interested in his own ability (paraphase his famous DD quotes.."but how do I make M-O-N-E-Y?". But he managed to get about 6 million for himself before the Mattell stock prices fell....hmmm reminds me of Nortel's CEO just before the stock prices started to tumble..he cashed in on his stock options rumoured to be at the current price of stock in 1999...to be over a hundred million. 

So one could say Kevin can be sly as a fox.. when he wants to be... to protect his own interests. 


> One investors' lawsuit says O’Leary cashed in his Mattel shares just before the losses were announced when the stock was at its peak, pocketing almost $6-million.


read all about his so called "business acumen here"...
http://www.nationalobserver.com/201...-shocking-story-kevin-olearys-business-career

And what happened to his famous O'Leary fund? He bragged on how good the funds were while he was
in the driver's seat...not so apparently.



> This past fall, when he finally sold his company to Canoe, *the funds were down to $800-million in assets. This was due to redemptions — investors pulling their money out because of the funds’ performance.* “The majority of the funds performed poorly for an extended period of time and the majority of (Bay Street) brokers refused to sell any new funds,” says Mark McQueen, CEO of Wellington Financial LP, a $900-million Bay Street finance firm and one of O'Leary's long-time critics. “It’s not personal. The industry lives and dies on performance.”





> I do not trust him as a business man and would not trust him as a politician.


Neither does Arlene Dickinson...as she knows his character quite well after several seasons sparring with him on Dragon's Den, in some instantances *he demonstrated misogynist behaviour on camera downplaying 
her ideas *as if HE WAS THE ONLY ONE with any real business sense on that show.
She commented in the above video link. 

But then, can we trust Donald Trump to be there all the way for America? 

Time will tell...usually any type of unbalance shows up within a few months in a position
of authority, like a PM or President. But somehow I doubt that the PC party will seriously consider
him as their leader for the next election. Sure, he could stand up against Trudeau, but his
biased rhetoric and past behaviour of brow beating his reality show opponents shows his true nature.

He is Not a good fit to be Canada's next PM.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> But then, can *we trust Donald Trump *to be there all the way for America?
> 
> Time will tell...usually any type of unbalance shows up within a few months in a position
> of authority, like a PM or President. ...


 ... +1

And for the Trump wannabe ... *Kevin O’Leary says his past comments were good television, not policy* https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/01/18/kevin-oleary-announces-run-for-conservative-leadership.html ... LOL ... my the political games we get to play.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... +1
> 
> And for the Trump wannabe ... *Kevin O’Leary says his past comments were good television, not policy* LOL ... my the political games we get to play.


Sure, he probably "hammed it up" because he knew he was on reality TV and he could get away with it there..DD/Shark Tank and to some degree, on the Lang/O'Leary Ex, which I watched. 

When CBC featured a guest on the LOLEX show, Kevin would wait for a soft spot in the opinion expressed and then grill the guest speaker with his own opinions, on why he didn't agree with what was said.

Same on O'Leary on Politics;



> "You may lose your wife, you may lose your dog, your mother may hate you. None of those things matter. What matters is that you achieve success and become free. Then you can do whatever you like." O’Leary on how all else in life pales before the awesome power of money.
> 
> "Money equals freedom." O’Leary on the role money plays in an individual’s ability to determine the factors in their life.


On DD, in some segments of the show, he would control the presentation spewing off his comments on why it was a bad idea to invest , without even giving the other Dragon's a chance to respond to the presentor..he tried to control the conversation and the segment in the show.

Given that his business accumen is what I would call, not the perfect model for success,(but then in any business venture there can be circumstances along the way that can lead to failure in spite of best efforts), he tries to impress on his viewers that he is "Mr Wonderful"....
and his opinion supercedes everyone elses, no matter whether what...in other words, act as opininated "blowhard".

These days, where the media picks up on everything a politician says...that could result a lot of apologies and retractions. Let's see how Trump deals with his similar opinionated verbal barrage. 



> O'Leary on Business
> "So much of life is a negotiation - so even if you're not in business, you have opportunities to practice all around you." O’Leary on why individuals should make routine transactions as challenging as possible for those around them on a regular basis.


more of his opinions.. blah-blah-blah...

Read more: Kevin O'Leary: Most Influential Quotes | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/univers...ary-most-influential-quotes.asp#ixzz4WDKzbj5H


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Userkare said:


> Should they refuse to support him simply because he cannot fluently speak one of the two languages that they do? How petty!


Outside of Montreal, there are large swaths of Quebec that only speak French. He can still win without their votes bit how arrogant can he get?

(He must consider Shark Tank to be expendable just like Trump bowed out of The Apprentice.)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

KO is the best thing that could happen for the Liberal party.

Federal and Provincial Conservatives are now caught in the same leadership vacuum vortex that trapped the Federal Liberals and Ontario PCs for years and successive elections.

Had Justin Trudeau not stumbled along at an opportune time for the Liberals, Stephen Harper might still be the PM.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

andrewf said:


> You'd be fine with a francophone-only PM?


If his policies coincided with my preferences he could speak mandarin for all I care, it's not close to being an issue. I love Quebec and the french language but love Alberta and the anglo language equally, unlike many in Canada.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> KO is the best thing that could happen for the Liberal party.
> 
> Federal and Provincial Conservatives are now caught in the same leadership vacuum vortex that trapped the Federal Liberals and Ontario PCs for years and successive elections.


Yes, it seems to boil down to vote for the "totally new to the political scene,
and takes your chances that you made the right choice as a voter...or vote for the devils you already know. 

Unfortunately in Ontario, the unions seem to have the upper hand to determine who gets in.

Horvath with her NDP platform didn't get in, even though traditionally the unions are supposed support the NDP. The demographics have changed with the influx of immigrants into Ontario. 

Neither did Tim "What's-His-name?", His TV ads were downright stupid, so the majority voted for the pedagogue, who was involved in some way with McGuinty's gas plant cancellations and other financial fiascos that wasted the taxpayers money. 

At first Wynne denied that she had any involvement with the hard disk erasing (gas plant cancellations), but when one of her henchmen finally got caught, she later apologized...as if it would do any good.

The Liberals are driving Ontario deeper and deeper into debt. Does she care? No..just slap a carbon tax on everybody with the lame excuse that it is for our own good to stop global warming, when the hundreds of millions collected as of this year, will be used as general revenue to help pay down the debt!



> Had Justin Trudeau not stumbled along at an opportune time for the Liberals, Stephen Harper might still be the PM.


Harper and his "Harpies" thought they had it in the bag to stay in gov't for the next 4 years. Trudeau, although very inexperienced in politics or business up to the election rode in on his fathers name.

Does he really have a clue on how to run the country after 1 year?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

kcowan said:


> Outside of Montreal, there are large swaths of Quebec that only speak French. He can still win without their votes bit how arrogant can he get?
> 
> (He must consider Shark Tank to be expendable just like Trump bowed out of The Apprentice.)


First of all, I do not support him at all; I'm leery of O'Leary . I think he'd make a terrible political leader in any level of government. Unfortunately in the 'social media age', it appears that we are now choosing our leaders based on their celebrity ( or the celebrity of their family name ) rather than actual qualifications, so who knows what might happen. Right now, it's just a big joke that's bringing attention to the otherwise boring Conservative leadership race. OTOH we saw how a similar big joke worked out for the Americans.

Regardless of Kevin O'Leary, what I'm hearing is that someone must be *fluent *in both languages before being considered for the leadership position. I think this may unnecessarily narrow the pool of otherwise highly qualified potential leaders. Who determines what is 'fluent' enough? They are ridiculed if their language skills are not perfect, or if their natural accent shows through. Some people have an innate ability to learn languages, not everybody does, so they might blunder and struggle with their second language; it doesn't mean that they don't possess the other skills required of a leader. There will always be live translations available whenever a government official speaks - even provided in sign language. Nobody is going to miss out or be excluded from understanding the government policy. Official bilingualism means that everything must be available in both languages, not that everyone must speak both.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

My 30sec summary of Kevin O'Leary. He is a slimmy snake salesman. He will bring back jobs by selling Canada and promoting personal investment plans. He will turn our government and country into a giant ponzi scheme. Donald Trump I feel wants to close the borders and make the USA self reliant and not dependent on world suppliers and markets. On the negative side him and all his top 10 wealthy buddies are about to strike it rich with motivated workers and profitable businesses. Kevin O'Leary has probably never volunteered an hour or give a dollar in his life without thinking of selling it later for double.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

O'Leary and Trump have a lot of similarities in character. One thing that stands out about Trump's persona, at least in front of the media, is that he is not afraid to say what is on his mind and in most cases he doesn't mince his words even if it offends a big percentage of the US population. 

Hence, his current unpopularity with a lot of groups and ethnic communities within the US and the
Womens March this saturday in Washington. His attitude towards women (but not his
immediate family of course), is that he just sees them as burden that he had to deal with, or will have to deal with when he becomes president. 

His past personal exchanges with some celebrities (Rosie O'Donnell is a good example). Over the course of
a few years he has created/alienated "a great divide"in America such that many ( but perhaps not half the country), would have preferred that the other candidate should have become president, even if she had other issues that were disclosed during the long campaign but not really proven.

Trump a few years back even questioned O'Bama's status as US born citizen and to prove that he was
a legitimate president, because his father was born in Africa. 

Now O'Leary, OTOH, is a self made entreprenuer that has gained some noteriety with the reality shows he's been in. Unlike some of the PC leadership hopefuls, practically everyone has heard of him or seen him on
the reality shows he has been part of. 

Just like Trump, he has not had any experience in the political arena, but he does seem to possess an MBA and has had some first hand experience with Sofkey, Mattel and TLC ventures, so as a business man using some of the knowledge he wrote in his books...he may even stand a chance..even if it's a remote chance
right now..certainly a better chance than some of the others that have thrown in their hat into the PC
leadership ring....after all..if someone like Donald Trump can make it...

*From Wiki:* (Kevin O'Leary)


> He received an honours bachelor's degree in environmental studies and psychology from the University of Waterloo in 1977 and an MBA in entrepreneurship from the Ivey Business School at The University of Western Ontario in 1980
> 
> In September 2011, O'Leary released his first book,* Cold Hard Truth: On Business, Money & Life*, in which he shares his views on entrepreneurship, business, finance, money and life.
> A sequel, *The Cold Hard Truth On Men, Women, and Money: 50 Common Money Mistakes and How to Fix Them*, was published in 2012. It focused on financial literacy and financial education as a foundation for achieving wealth.


So in spite of his penchance to express his opinions on some of the reality shows he's been part of ..including the LOLEX on CBC, he does seem to have some foundation that he could run the country as a "business", although other businessmen in the past such as...
(Paul Martin for one-Canada Steamship Lines CEO), didn't achieve that kind of success while they had tenure as PM.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A significant difference between O'Leary and Trump is that O'Leary doesn't have the sole authority to launch a nuclear war.

Trump will take over the authority, sometime before 11 a.m. 

Trump will now be accompanied everywhere 24/7 by a military attache carrying the briefcase.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Want to see an idiot out of touch? An idiot that'll actually increase O'Leary's popularity and get him voted in, solely to retaliate against this idoit. Obviously this idiot learned nothing from the Trump election.



Wynne writes open letter criticizing Kevin O'Leary's policies, comments


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm thinking unless we get someone better to run for the Conservatives (of which I am one) this idiot will help O'Leary get elected...sorry ***** hats,fat film makers,hollywood,and the rest of the band wagon.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> A significant difference between O'Leary and Trump is that O'Leary doesn't have the sole authority to launch a nuclear war.


 Nothing to do with authorities , Canada doesn't have nukes


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> I'm thinking unless we get someone better to run for the Conservatives (of which I am one) this idiot will help O'Leary get elected...sorry ***** hats,fat film makers,hollywood,and the rest of the band wagon.


True! Will support any Conservative candidate who can beat Liberals !

"This idiot"?! -> "lock her up"


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

O'Leary looks out of touch with what is happening in the auto industry in Ontario lately.

Auto companies are investing and expanding production, and the unions that O'Leary despises so much negotiated future financial commitments from the Big Three.

Ontario would always welcome more though.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> "This idiot"?! -> "lock her up"


If she wasn't so out of touch, and didn't believe all the garbage her lobbyist friends are telling her, she'd realize it's best not to play into O'Leary's hand. She's already on the losing end of this popularity contest.

She has demonstrated her ease of saying "oops, I screwed up, sorry about that", and she's about to do it again with O'Leary. I don't know enough about Rachel Notley, but I hope she's smarter than our idiot. This populist movement sweeping the western wold is very likely not a good thing. Kevin O'Leary isn't a great man, but he's a very shrewd man.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently Ms Wynne has written an open letter to Kevin O. critizing him on his comment inaccuracies.



> “Kathleen Wynne doesn’t worry about successful entrepreneurs in her province any more because she taxed them away,” he said in a Twitter message to his 608,700 followers.



http://globalnews.ca/news/3198333/kevin-oleary-kathleen-wynne-ontario/



> Wynne wrote that she thinks O’Leary believes the government’s role should be to serve “society’s most well-off,” based on policies he’s outlined thus far.


and 
https://www.thestar.com/news/queens...sts-tory-leadership-hopeful-kevin-oleary.html



> “I noticed that you told one media outlet that our province trails Michigan when it comes to auto sector investment because, in your words, business there enjoys, ‘*30 per cent less in tax, no regulations and no carbon tax,*’” Wynne wrote.


Wait until Trump starts the process of renegotiating NAFTA and the auto pact. 
Will Oshawa, and Oakville see the effects of production runs move to the US?
Will Wynne have to offer more concessions to the automakers to keep them here..like they had to do in 2009?

Is Ontario (especially auto production) going to be in some serious trouble within the
next 4 years?
Will Wynne's carbon tax survive her when she gets voted out in the next election?

What say you CMF?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

More on Wynne's mismanagement of Ontario and what the possible future outlook with Trump's adminstration.


https://www.thestar.com/news/queens...of-free-trade-with-us-for-both-countries.html


> “We don’t know exactly what the incoming U.S. administration is going to mean for Ontario, but here’s what we do know. *At the start of what could be a protectionist era, we need our businesses to be increasingly competitive,*” she said.
> 
> “And we need to make sure that our neighbours understand the mutual benefits of Canada-U.S. trade and specifically Ontario-U.S. trade.”


So she agreed with Trudeau to slap on a carbon tax on everybody including industry
and the hydro rates are still going up...
:smart move Wynne! Now it's possible after NAFTA gets renegotiated with more
incentives in the US and no carbon tax..industry could pull out over the next 4 
years to more favourable economic prospects.

Could this result in a trade war?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

carverman said:


> Could this result in a trade war?


With a new US administration that is overly concerned with matters like Inauguration TV ratings and 'alternate facts', a president who publicly denigrates the intelligence community in tweets ( _"these are the same people who said Sadam had WMD" _), then tells them that he loves them, and now he's 'at war' with the media that falsely accused him of it... can anybody truly predict what will happen? 

Canadian officials interviewed on the news are trying to calm us by saying that Trump's wrath is directed at China and Mexico where the balance of trade and labour costs are greatly unbalanced. Canada has a fair trade balance, and labour laws similar to the US. Unfortunately, facts and logic will have little to do with US policy over the next 4 years at least.

The question really is... If/when the US cancels NAFTA ( pronounced NAAAAAFTUH, worst deal EVER, sad! ) and slaps tariffs on goods from Canada, will our leaders have the balls to countervail, or just hand over our lunch money to the schoolyard bully?


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Trump's presidency is going to wake up at least the Wynne supporters big time. She'll be out next time.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Userkare said:


> ... The question really is... If/when the US cancels NAFTA ( pronounced NAAAAAFTUH, worst deal EVER, sad! ) and slaps tariffs on goods from Canada, will our leaders have the balls to countervail, or just hand over our lunch money to the schoolyard bully?


If Trump's administration can steam roll the Canadian one so easily - there will be no need to cancel it, just to rename it so the gains by the US are clear.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/22/politics/trump-renegotiate-nafta/index.html

Cancelling, according to the text says written notification then gone in six months time ... which seems to me to be too short a time frame to use, except where one is at an impasse.


Cheers


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Userkare said:


> With a new US administration that is overly concerned with matters like Inauguration TV ratings and 'alternate facts', a president who publicly denigrates the intelligence community in tweets ( _"these are the same people who said Sadam had WMD" _), then tells them that he loves them, and now he's 'at war' with the media that falsely accused him of it... can anybody truly predict what will happen?
> 
> Canadian officials interviewed on the news are trying to calm us by saying that Trump's wrath is directed at China and Mexico where the balance of trade and labour costs are greatly unbalanced. Canada has a fair trade balance, and labour laws similar to the US. Unfortunately, facts and logic will have little to do with US policy over the next 4 years at least.
> 
> The question really is... If/when the US cancels NAFTA ( pronounced NAAAAAFTUH, worst deal EVER, sad! ) and slaps tariffs on goods from Canada, will our leaders have the balls to countervail, or just hand over our lunch money to the schoolyard bully?


You gotta love the braindead sheep voting for Selfie and Wynne and then whining when the US elects a guy who intends to actually work for that country-making him a "bully".


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

carverman said:


> Apparently Ms Wynne has written an open letter to Kevin O. critizing him on his comment inaccuracies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares-lets get our priorities in order here-what is important is kindygarten sex ed, transgender issues, Ontario residents paying so China can pollute, and whether Ontario can become more muslim friendly.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nelley said:


> Who cares-lets get our priorities in order here-what is important is kindygarten sex ed, transgender issues, O*ntario residents paying so China can pollute*, and whether Ontario can become more muslim friendly.


This is my feelings as well on this carbon tax that idiotic Wynne has slapped on Ontario residents. If the US, China, India, Russia and other countries that have 500 times combined population of Ontario's 13.6 million don't follow suit with carbon footprint 
reducing taxes, , then it's just another tax slapped on Ontario industry and Ontario consumers of fossil fuels. 

Will this carbon tax make a difference to global warming..NO, because the other countries prefer not to.

Will this carbon tax make a difference in Ontario and BC's tax revenue stream? Yes.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If the US, China, India, Russia and other countries that have 500 times combined population of Ontario's 13.6 million don't follow suit with carbon footprint
> reducing taxes, , then it's just another tax slapped on Ontario industry and Ontario consumers of fossil fuels.
> 
> Will this carbon tax make a difference to global warming..NO, because the other countries prefer not to.


This is obvious! everyone understands it... but Ms. wynne want political PR and steal more money from people's income


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

SMK said:


> Trump's presidency is going to wake up at least the Wynne supporters big time. She'll be out next time.


I doubt they can be awoken. There is to much parasitical self interest for that to happen. Public service unions, private unions and even the bloody OPP know who butters their bread the best. Add in myopic, idiotic Toronto urbanistes and it will undoubtedly still be a close election.

McWynnty and co. have really caused the ruination of most heavy industry and manufacturing in this province. The only ones left are ones who suckle heavily at the government teat (like the auto sector). If they run away when Trump yanks the chain around the neck of head office in Michigan, there will be bloody all left. 

Doesn't matter to the average Liberal voter of course. They would prefer we were all baristas and yoga teachers selling each other macrame sweaters and David Suzuki posters.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Nelley said:


> You gotta love the braindead sheep voting for Selfie and Wynne and then whining when the US elects a guy who intends to actually work for that country-making him a "bully".


Good thing then that I voted for neither! Here's your kindygarten (sic) assign for today... look up 'jingoism'.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

> Doesn't matter to the average Liberal voter of course. They would prefer we were all baristas and yoga teachers selling each other macrame sweaters and David Suzuki posters.


^ Heh  

Very true in general. 

Yet there is one rather interesting group of the population: young people. They have voted Liberal in the last 2 election and both the federal and provincial levels. They also happen to be the ones Liberals screw the most. Sure, they now get Liberal's "free" education (which is not at all free and involves a lot of brainwashing) but it is the young people who will ultimately pay for Ontario's $300 billion mount of debt and for the destruction of Ontario's energy system. Will the youngsters wake up to the fact that the Liberals screwed them so bad?

Aside from that, many Ontarians have started feeling the pinch of Liberalism in their pockets. Hard to see how Liberals can survive the next election.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Koogie said:


> Doesn't matter to the average Liberal voter of course. They would prefer we were all baristas and yoga teachers selling each other macrame sweaters and David Suzuki posters.


Koogie ... you had me blow beer thru my nose...please post more frequently!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ontario's debt to GDP is well within the safe range.

Think of it like you own a $1,000,000 property and used to owe $1 on it. Now you owe $2.........big deal.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Yet there is one rather interesting group of the population: young people. They have voted Liberal in the last 2 election and both the federal and provincial levels. They also happen to be the ones Liberals screw the most.


 My daughter was telling that too much Liberal brainwash going on in the school. She said that on election date All teachers were wearing red. There weren't such thing even in USSR .... maybe only in N. Korea 



> Hard to see how Liberals can survive the next election.


 I very hope they won't , but Cons need a strong leader


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

sags said:


> Ontario's debt to GDP is well within the safe range.
> 
> Think of it like you own a $1,000,000 property and used to owe $1 on it. Now you owe $2.........big deal.


HAHAHA-you sound like Wynnebag.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Nelley.............call up O'Leary and explain to him that Wynne isn't the PM and he isn't running for the Ontario PC party. 

His opponent will be Justin Trudeau.............the guy with the nice hair.

You should also advise O'Leary it would probably be better if he actually lived in Canada.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

^ So KO can't criticize Wynne just because she isn't running for, um, PM? O'Leary has been attacking Wynne's corrupt and scandalous government for years already? He wasn't doing it just for personal political gain back then. http://www.torontosun.com/2016/02/28/open-letter-from-kevin-oleary-to-kathleen-wynne

His primary targets now are Wynne, Notley and Trudeau - Nelley, tell O'Leary that Notley is not running for the Ontario PC party, LOL.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

KO'L is running against Wynne because he wouldn't succeed against Trudeau.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> KO'L is running against Wynne because he wouldn't succeed against Trudeau.


Can't argue with that-Canada is filled with braindead sheep.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like Oleary's fun at a Miami gun range video posted on Facebook, didn't go over too well being regarded as unsensitive in light of this weeks massacre at the Quebec mosque. 

He had it posted before it happened, but the video shows him firing off a few rounds with a couple of machine guns at human form targets, and that struck a sore point with
many that saw it.

One MP (Ralph Goodale) was quoted saying it was "Crass, "Insensitive and exceedingly dumb".
Score another one for O'Leary in the self destruction category..but hey..after all it's
politics and voters have short memories. 



> O'Toole pointed to comments O'Leary had made about the AR-15 rifle in a radio interview last summer, describing it as "a weapon that shoots 700 rounds in a minute" and sprays bullets "like a water gun."





> But the AR-15 rifle and other guns like it are also legally available for purchase in Canada. In 2007, more than 3,800 AR-15s were registered to civilians, according to the RCMP, along with thousands of other similar weapons.
> 
> The guns are supposed to be used for gun ranges, and aren’t even legal for hunting.
> Their magazines are also capped at five rounds, unlike the 30 rounds Americans are able to fire without reloading.
> And unlike Florida, those wishing to purchase an AR-15 legally must possess a specific licence for restricted firearms


.


> In his release last weekend, O'Toole called O'Leary's description of the gun "completely false" and said the AR-15 is legally owned by thousands of Canadians.




http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/oleary-gun-range-shooting-thursday-1.3963724


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It figures........while the Conservative were complaining about Justin Trudeau's vacation, their leader was vacationing on a billionaire's yacht.

She even tweeted about Trudeau's vacation from the yacht. The next day she decided maybe she better inform the Commissioner on her own vacation arrangement. 

_On Jan. 11 — when Ambrose was reportedly still on vacation in the Caribbean — she tweeted a letter that Conservative MP and ethics critic Blaine Calkins sent to the ethics commissioner calling for the investigation.

The next day, iPolitics reports, Ambrose sent a letter to the ethics commissioner’s office to check that her own holiday was within the rules._

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...s-blasted-trudeau-over-caribbean-holiday.html

Ambrose tweet was.........

_Justin Trudeau knew what he did was against the law. All he had to do was say no, but he couldn’t resist the billionaire lifestyle._

It appears that Ambrose also "couldn't resist the billionaire lifestyle" or resist the temptation to take a cheap shot at Trudeau.

The Conservatives claim it is different because Ambrose didn't accept a free helicopter ride.

They didn't say if she chipped in for the expenses for the yacht to putter around the islands though.

Hypocrisy is alive and well in Ottawa.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Goodbye, loser.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/kevin-oleary-drops-out-endorses-bernier-1.4086583

(The irony: Bernier called him a loser... O'Leary endorses Bernier.)

"He's a bad candidate. Instead of trying to win people over by putting out a platform, he's throwing mud to try to save his campaign," Bernier said of O'Leary in a March 17 email to supporters. "Kevin O'Leary is a loser. I'm a winner."


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

His (O'Leary) excuse was that he didn't speak french and it was pointless to continue because he would lose in Quebec.
Why didn't he think of that before he threw his hat in the ring a few months ago?

I find him full of BS. If he was such a good investor, he would be spending more time counting his chickens instead of doing the
reality shows (DD, Lang/Oleary Exchange) and Shark Tank). 
Definitely not a BSing/outspoken type you want even close to being leader of the opposition let alone leader of the country. 

We are experiencing firsthand, what one idiotic narcisstic mind is doing to the US already,
we really need some common sense now..more than ever.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> His (O'Leary) excuse was that he didn't speak french and it was pointless to continue because he would lose in Quebec.
> Why didn't he think of that before he threw his hat in the ring a few months ago?
> 
> I find him full of BS. If he was such a good investor, he would be spending more time counting his chickens instead of doing the
> ...


 ... nothing new there in the game of politics, is it? It'll get worst before it gets better.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

cashinstinct said:


> Goodbye, loser.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/kevin-oleary-drops-out-endorses-bernier-1.4086583
> 
> (The irony: Bernier called him a loser... O'Leary endorses Bernier.)
> ...


At least O'Leary endorsed the best of the lot.


----------

